# Sticky  placement and beyond buddies



## poppy05

Welcome to the new parenting buddy chat thread.
happy chatting   


poppy xx


----------



## A J

Hi, I have just come across this thread..not sure if anyone is watching/reading? Thanks Poppy x

We  have recently had a little pink placed with us and everything is going really well so far, I'm exhausted & she seems really happy so sounds about right I guess. She is the most gorgeous little 14 month old, with a huge personality, we feel totally blessed.
I am struggling though with the timescale though from here and I just posted a rant on the general adoption board instead of here...maybe it will get moved.
How's everyone else doing at whatever stage your are at since placement?
Looking forward to hearing others stories.
AJ x


----------

